# Viper 500xv car alarm



## kenjo1957 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, hopefully one of you can shed some light on my problem.
The alarm has been fine until this afternoon when i got home from work. Parked the car on the drive, got out and pressed the alarm fob to lock the doors and set the alarm. Nothing happened, tried again to lock/unlock but still nothing. The green battery light is fine but will not activate the alarm. I can start the car by using the valet facility but this does not lock the doors. 
Please somebody help me - i am desperate !!!!:sigh::sigh:
Regards........Ken.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Read the owners manual when a cetain series of buttons is push the car goes into "Valet" essentially disabling the alarm till the series is repeated (simple google search will find what you need).
Or check the other posting for a link in it.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

how far were you from the car when you tried to push the buttons to lock and unlock? Try doing it from inside the car with the key out of the ingnition, listen to hear any strang noises like a "whurring".


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> how far were you from the car when you tried to push the buttons to lock and unlock? Try doing it from inside the car with the key out of the ingnition, listen to hear any strang noises like a "whurring".


Ah,
A bad accuator ray:

(anybody who has lego's gets da bow)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I shall officially petition the moderators to give me the label, "Lego Maniac"


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Or just change yer screen name? We should get paid for this, were helping and entertaining aswell :laugh:

I just wish the one posters that show up and want help would stop back atleast to let us know what the fix was or if we even helped them....:4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

no kidding


----------



## omesh (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi i have viper 500xv how do u set passive arming


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This 4 year old is closed/duplicate post.

BG


----------

